# سوق العقار ، مشاريع صغيرة ، افكار مشاريع معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعمال



## مدى الحياة (14 يناير 2012)

سوق العقار ، مشاريع صغيرة ، افكار مشاريع
معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعمال
افكار مشاريع صغيرة مربحة
الامارات العربية المتحدة – دبي
عروض سفر خاص بالمعرض يقدمها مكتب فرص الاعمال
معرض ومؤتمر الصحة العربي 2012
23 – 26 يناير 2012
رابط المعرض : Medical Trade Shows and Exhibitions, Healthcare Conferences - Arab Health
مركز دبي الدولي للمؤتمرات والمعارض
افكار المشاريع الصغيرة
يقام معرض ومؤتمر الصحة العربي في دبي ويشمل كل قطاعات الرعاية الصحية في الشرق الأوسط. حيث يجتمع عشرات الآلاف من المهنيين الطبيين، والمسؤولين الحكوميين، وتجار الجملة، والوكلاء، والموزعين، في مركز دبي الدولي للمؤتمرات والمعارض كل عام، للاستفادة من حضور هذا اكبر معرض عالمي في قطاع الرعاية الصحية.
عروض السفر الخاصة :
السياحة في دبي – فنادق دبي – رحلة الى دبي
سافر الى دبي مع ترحال العربية
واسكن في اطول مبنى فندقي في العالم
فندق روز ريحان روتانا شارع الشيخ زايد في دبي
Rose Rayhaan by Rotana
عرض خاص مع ترحال العربية
3 أيام / ليلتان
1450 ريال للشخص في غرفة مزدوجة
2450 للشخص في غرفة مفردة
العرض يشمل الاقامة ليلتان + تذكرة سفر ذهابا وعودة
تمديد الليلة الاضافية ب 590 ريال للغرفة لليلة لشخصين
الطفل 950 ريال والرضيع 350 ريال
يمكن السفر من اي مدينة خليجية على طيران ناس او طيران العربية او طيران البحرين او طيران فلاي دبي
للحجز يمكنكم الاتصال على الرياض
مكتب فرص الاعمال
الرياض - حي المصيف
012631303 – 2635433 – 2633538
0505756800 – 0568919429
افكار مشاريع صغيرة مربحة


----------



## tjarksa (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: سوق العقار ، مشاريع صغيرة ، افكار مشاريع معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعم*

وفقكم الله .


----------

